# packaging



## darren.k (Oct 9, 2006)

could anyone piont me in the right dirrection on were to buy clear plastic packaging for my t shirts i am based in the u.k.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Uline.com seems to be the choice. But I cannot comment on what exact bag / model. Anyone else?


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6820


----------



## 'cia (Aug 18, 2006)

I use Uline "flap lock" bag #S-8528 for all my tees. I also purchased 1" round blank labels from online labels.com which I printed with my logo and url. I use these to seal the bag flaps and to reinforce branding. These items add about $.05 to each order.

Depending on the size of the shirt and the order, I use a USPS flat rate envelope, a priority tyvek envelope or a flat rate box. Merchandise seems to arrive in pristine condition. 

Uline does not ship overseas but you can use their website to narrow down what your needs are when looking for a European supplier. 

Good luck,


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

[quote='cia]I use Uline "flap lock" bag #S-8528 for all my tees. I also purchased 1" round blank labels from online labels.com which I printed with my logo and url. I use these to seal the bag flaps and to reinforce branding. These items add about $.05 to each order.

Depending on the size of the shirt and the order, I use a USPS flat rate envelope, a priority tyvek envelope or a flat rate box. Merchandise seems to arrive in pristine condition. 

Uline does not ship overseas but you can use their website to narrow down what your needs are when looking for a European supplier. 

Good luck,[/quote]

The bag alone breaks down to more than $.05 per bag (after shipping and tax if applicable). Are you buying them directly from Uline.com?

How many shirts are you able to fit in the flat rate box? I'm hearing 3, is this what you've found?


----------



## 'cia (Aug 18, 2006)

error426 said:


> The bag alone breaks down to more than $.05 per bag (after shipping and tax if applicable). Are you buying them directly from Uline.com?
> 
> How many shirts are you able to fit in the flat rate box? I'm hearing 3, is this what you've found?


Yes, I purchase directly from Uline and I order multiple supplies at the same time to justify the shipping charges. 

I can fit 6 ladies shirts in a USPS flat rate box and 3-4 men's shirts in a box.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic. Lastly, have you found any limitations will these bags? Such as an XXL or something of that nature? Thank you.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi

I use ralawise.co.uk for t-shirts and now they do packaging, they do 3 different types of bag. Have a look under the ralaoffice section. You can get your t's and bags in one go.

Lee


----------

